# Request for an old thread, side drilling on the lathe



## wawoodman (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi, folks!

I haven't been around for a while. Real life kept getting in the way of hobby.

I know I've seen a couple of side drill attachments for QCTPs. I find myself in need of one, and rather than make all the mistakes over again, I'd love to see a couple of successes. I've tried searching, but kept using the wrong terms, I guess.

Any help?

Thanks!


----------



## pdentrem (Jun 1, 2013)

The only one I found with a quick look is on the last page of the Show us your shop made tooling sticky on the top of the page. The last page has a couple pictures.
Pierre


----------



## 8ntsane (Jun 1, 2013)

Its here http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/6005-Show-Us-Your-Shop-Made-Tooling!/page5    last page, post #145


Three different setups there. One for the axa qctp, another for the 4-way turret TP, and a small drill press that is mounted to a angle plate, but used for face drilling jobs of bolt patterns mostly when using the spindle indexer. Should give you a few idea,s.

The side driller for the turret TP , I use that one when drilling with long drills. I mount it on the back side of the TP to gain more clearance for long drills, or large dia work pieces.


----------

